# Do your rats like wheels?



## LillyFudge (Mar 9, 2013)

Poll  Mine don't care for them. I put a silent spinner in their cage and they looked at me like "What are we supposed to do with this?" hahah


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I can't really vote on this.

On one hand, they do, mainly when they are babies (Though my first rat Charles Loved playing on his wheel, When he got too old to run on it he would sleep on it all the time. only reason it stayed in their cage) and when they are older they like to sleep on it. Right now my 3 baby boys (Bentley, Liam, and Niko, who are 4 months old) Will Play with each other on it, and wrestle on it. Though up in till the babies were maybe 2 months old I haven't had a rat actually Run on it.

So to an extent, yeah they like it. Though right now in their quarantine cage (They have mites, and this cage is smaller and easier for me to clean so easier to take care of the mites) they don't notice it's missing.


----------



## Aether (Mar 7, 2013)

Well one loves his wheel, the other isn't sure what to do with it yet.


----------



## katlovesaandw (Feb 10, 2013)

All of mine do. Maya didn't use it until after the babies were born....which we didnt know she was PG....just thought she was a not a wheel rat.
And because of that, all the babies use it. Girls cage has 2 wheels in it, Remy's has 1.


----------



## ThreeMagicBeans (Dec 16, 2012)

My boys were CRAZY about their wheel. They had a Comfort Wheel. They ran in it all night long, slept in it, and ate in it. Dropping blocks in it at 3am was a game of 'maybe the hoomin will wake up if we continue long enough'.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

None of my rats have ever liked wheels. I am under the impression that this is pretty common.

A great way to get them exercise inside of the cage is to remove the ramps and add lots of climbing opportunities.


----------



## cccgina1 (Nov 11, 2012)

I took my wheel out today. They don't play with it much, it's noisy when they do. All they seem to do is poop and pee on it, so I took it out. I'll see if they miss it.


----------



## rattie_lovers (Mar 7, 2013)

Only one of mine two of my 5 used it and most of the time they just sleep on it, but i do give them a lot of exercise so maybe thats why


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

My rats have always liked their wheels. They like them even more since we redesigned them to be smoother and more quiet. 

They run on them daily. Occasionally, they even poo on them while running. So, a few times a week I need to clean poo off them. I wipe them down daily regardless. 

Before I put the wheels in they were starting to get a bit chubby, so the wheels help keep them lean and active. They like to climb, but running seems to put a smile on their faces.


----------



## preciouscreature (Feb 13, 2013)

Not mine. Not one, not ever. 
My boyfriend's big agouti rat uses his wheel as a bed so there you have it. 

You can definitely try one out though! I've heard of rats liking them, but usually only as youngins. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EndlessDream (Jul 9, 2012)

My boys got a wheel when they were around 8 months, and they're still using it. Honestly I didn't think they would, but they got it for Christmas anyway. I smeared some baby food around the inside, one of them took to it and the other learned, and now they both take a run probably at least once a day. (luckily I can sleep through the sound, the Comfort Wheel isn't too loud, so I don't know for sure!)


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

Yes and No. Toki and Daisy do use it, but generally only for bursts of around 30 seconds - 1 minute. Poppy on the other hand, (who has never seen a wheel before) loves it. Whether that's just novelty, I don't know.


----------

